# For Sale: Relictors' Strike Force



## XIX Legion (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello Heretics. Here is a great counts-as army for space marines and Space Wolves. I've had them for a few years and had fun creating a few of them, but it's time to move on. Here is a list of all that is included: 

*Fully Painted:*

*1x Landraider w/ magnetized options for Crusader and Redeemer*
*2x Rhinos w/ Razorback options*
*1x Droppod w/ Deathwind Missile Launcher*
*1x Landspeeder w/ magnetized options for Tornado Pattern*
*1 x Dreadnought with options for Venerable*
*1x 10 man Grey Hunters/Tactical squad w/ Power Sword, Plasma Cannon, and Flamer*
*1x Counts as Pedro Cantor/Wolf Lord*
*1x Counts as Cato Sicarius/ Wolf Lord*
*1x Counts as Logan Grimnar/Darnath Lysander*
*1x Techmarine*
*2x Combat Servitors*
*1x 6 man Sternguard squad w/ Powerfist, 2 Combi-Meltas, 3 Combi-Plasmas, and 1 Heavy Flamer*
*15x Terminators/Wolfguard w/ various magnetized options*

*P.I.P.*

*8x Terminators/Wolfguard w/ various options*
*11x Grey Hunters/Tactical squad w/ Wolfguard (Power Fist), Power Fist, Plasma Pistol, and Mark of the Wulfen*


Here are a few shots of some of the army. More will follow. 

 
 


These are only a couple pictures, but more will follow. For now, If you're interested I am looking to sell all of them as a batch for $300+shipping and handling. PM for offers.


----------



## XIX Legion (Oct 31, 2013)

*Army Pics*

Here are those promised pictures of the rest of the army. 

First up is the Venerable Dread


Landraider in Godhammer Variant


Rhinos



Droppod


Counts-as Logan/Lysander


Counts-as Pedro/Wolf Lord


Librarian


Techmarine and Servitors


Sternguard


Tacticals


Please PM if interested or for close-ups.


----------

